# Worms in walstad substrate?



## netty_3164 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I have just setup a walstad method substrate with dirt and laterite. The tank has been running for 3 weeks now however the water is never clear even after full water changes. This is due to some dirt being brought up through the sand and into the water column. I believe that I have some freshwater worms in the substrate that was transferred into the tank via the dwarf hair grass that has been growing out in the pond in chinese containers. (soil was not removed when placed into the tank)

Hair grass in containers









As you can see, it looks like the droppings of worms. There are these dirt/poo patches all over the tank.









Has anyone experienced this or know how to remove these worms as I don't want to be re-doing this tank.

Thanks,
John


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

How very curious. I've got worms that work the substrate, but they don't leave that type of casting.

I can't help but think that in time the small particles will settle out and the smallest ones that won't will eventaully be removed.

But one thought on a different potential cause to some of the cloudiness is your water. Is it well water? Davemonkey has been playing around with water filters (hose attachments) and has noticed that his cloudiness was coming mostly from the water source.

Or perhaps it is algae blooming with a nutrient or light imbalance...this is pretty common as well...

Anyway, just some thoughts.

Later,


----------

